# Going hitching, vancouver to alaska(hopefully)



## Erable

Early june my best bud and I are gonna be taking off and hopefully hitching up north to alaska, but neither of us have ever even hitched a ride(lofty dreams keep the heart alive though, right?); I was hoping some of you might have some tips, considerations, ideas for signs, suggested gear to bring, etc.

Is there anywhere we should check out along the way?
Also I was thinking of bringing my mando for some busking along the way(just gonna bring like 100 bucks in case I need it) hopefully I can live off that for the month, then if all goes well I should be back in town by early july.


----------



## Erable

Is bringing a camp axe with me totally out? Am I just gonna get myself arrested, or scare everyone away?


----------



## DrRabbit

The best tip I ever got for hitching was to just put on a big smile and look happy, even if you're miserable and stuck in the rain. Always works for me.


----------



## Erable

DrRabbit said:


> The best tip I ever got for hitching was to just put on a big smile and look happy, even if you're miserable and stuck in the rain. Always works for me.


Right on, I like that tip. Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Hatchet might get. But all questions you asked are covered in this whole forum. . .


----------



## Sip

There once was a magical website called_ Digihitch that_ taught me everything I know about hitching.
_I was hoping some of you might have some tips, considerations, ideas for signs, suggested gear to bring, etc._

1. People are going to laugh at me, but what you wear can make the difference between waiting 6 hours, or thirty minutes.

Wearing clean clothes that don't make you look like you spent the night in your own piss gets you rides. If you look like an average guy, in your nice clean clothes, and not like a Satanist on a murder spree (I KNOW THAT ISN'T WHAT SATANISM IS ABOUT), you'll cut down on ride times. Make every effort to look clean and fresh and it will pay off. If what you wear is more important to you than fast ride times, though, and it is alright if it is, then feel free wear what you will. Someone will always pick you up. You just might be waiting a while.

2. keep your hair, nails, and beard trimmed.

Same thing as what you wear, you look like a bum, no one wants you in there car. Again, if you prefer to have long hair, a beard, and dragon lady nails, go for it, thats awesome, you just wait longer.

3. LOOK EM IN THE EYES AND Smile.

I cannot count the number of times some nice old couple or woman stopped for me, saying "I never pick up hitch hikers, but you look so nice!" Why do I look nice? Because I smile (and because of 1 and 2). Smiling tells people that you are happy and fun, and they WANT to give rides to happy and fun people, because THEY want to be happy and have fun.

4. Choose a straight on-ramp.

A straight on ramp (one with no curve in it) gives lots of time for cars that see you to decide they want to stop for that nice, clean shaven, smiling young man with nice hair and nails who is having so much fun and is so nice! I like to stand just past the signs that say "No pedestrians or motor vehicles below X horse power or whatever." Gives people time to see you, time to stop, and something to sort of jump behind when an asshole throws things at you or tries to run you over.

5. Ask your ride where they are going before you get in, gives you time to study them, their car, and get a feel for them. If your gut tells you no, then just don't go.

6. Talk to your ride and entertain them with stories. Make them up if you have to.

Your ride picked you up because A) they want someone to complain to. or B) They are bored and want to hear a story. Oblige them and they are much more likely to kick down some food, money, or even a place to crash. But never ask them for these things. They are already giving you a ride. They owe you nothing.

As for signs, I always liked "Will not Stab you" in huge letters. That way the driver can make jokes like "You won't stab me, eh? What about posion?"

"Where are we going?" Is another one I like to use. I stay away from directional or begging signs when trying for a ride. They take the fun out of it and you get boring pity rides.

As for busking. Bring the damn mandolin, but 100$ should be enough if you know how to work it right. If you don't be prepared to play or dumpster score.

Bring a map (A good one, you cheap bastard), A sleeping bag, Three sets of clothes. Music. Sharpies. A book. Truck stop guide. Deodorant and tooth paste (duh). Fallback food. (Peanut butter, honey, and tortilla shells works awesome). I like to bring mosquito spray, but that is me. Baby wipes also help to keep you from looking like a shit pile, and stuffing laundry sheets between your clothes can help with the smell. Bring rope and a tarp for a makeshift tent. Rope is incredibly useful. Rope. ROPE. ROPE.

Take it slow. I rushed my first big hitch trip and it was hell. See the sights, take naps under a shade tree when the mood stirkes you, ask your rides to let you out halfway if you see something cool. Don't spend the whole trip in a semi. Treat the whole adventure like a game and it will be fun.

Don't worry about places to sleep. Generally no one fucks with you.

DISCLAIMER: I wrote a LOT about appearance in this post. I understand that some people take pride in their dreads and patches and this is great. You don't have to look like a 9-5er to hitch. It just helps.

I HOPE THIS WAS USEFUL.


----------



## Sip

Erable said:


> Is bringing a camp axe with me totally out? Am I just gonna get myself arrested, or scare everyone away?





Bring one. I always do and never have a problem. Long knives are out though. So are machetes and tomahawks. We want the officer to think "Tools" not "Weapons of pain and death." I keep mine in my pack, with a little tiny blade cover.


----------



## Erable

Sip said:


> Bring one. I always do and never have a problem. Long knives are out though. So are machetes and tomahawks. We want the officer to think "Tools" not "Weapons of pain and death." I keep mine in my pack, with a little tiny blade cover.


problem is it's a big axe, I mean it looks like a tool for sure, but it's pretty long, not just a hatchet.
http://www2.fiskars.com/Gardening-a...king-Tools/X15-Chopping-Axe-23.5#.U4jDN_ldWSo


----------



## Erable

Sip said:


> There once was a magical website called_ Digihitch that_ taught me everything I know about hitching.
> _I was hoping some of you might have some tips, considerations, ideas for signs, suggested gear to bring, etc._
> 
> 1. People are going to laugh at me, but what you wear can make the difference between waiting 6 hours, or thirty minutes.
> 
> Wearing clean clothes that don't make you look like you spent the night in your own piss gets you rides. If you look like an average guy, in your nice clean clothes, and not like a Satanist on a murder spree (I KNOW THAT ISN'T WHAT SATANISM IS ABOUT), you'll cut down on ride times. Make every effort to look clean and fresh and it will pay off. If what you wear is more important to you than fast ride times, though, and it is alright if it is, then feel free wear what you will. Someone will always pick you up. You just might be waiting a while.
> 
> 2. keep your hair, nails, and beard trimmed.
> 
> Same thing as what you wear, you look like a bum, no one wants you in there car. Again, if you prefer to have long hair, a beard, and dragon lady nails, go for it, thats awesome, you just wait longer.
> 
> 3. LOOK EM IN THE EYES AND Smile.
> 
> I cannot count the number of times some nice old couple or woman stopped for me, saying "I never pick up hitch hikers, but you look so nice!" Why do I look nice? Because I smile (and because of 1 and 2). Smiling tells people that you are happy and fun, and they WANT to give rides to happy and fun people, because THEY want to be happy and have fun.
> 
> 4. Choose a straight on-ramp.
> 
> A straight on ramp (one with no curve in it) gives lots of time for cars that see you to decide they want to stop for that nice, clean shaven, smiling young man with nice hair and nails who is having so much fun and is so nice! I like to stand just past the signs that say "No pedestrians or motor vehicles below X horse power or whatever." Gives people time to see you, time to stop, and something to sort of jump behind when an asshole throws things at you or tries to run you over.
> 
> 5. Ask your ride where they are going before you get in, gives you time to study them, their car, and get a feel for them. If your gut tells you no, then just don't go.
> 
> 6. Talk to your ride and entertain them with stories. Make them up if you have to.
> 
> Your ride picked you up because A) they want someone to complain to. or B) They are bored and want to hear a story. Oblige them and they are much more likely to kick down some food, money, or even a place to crash. But never ask them for these things. They are already giving you a ride. They owe you nothing.
> 
> As for signs, I always liked "Will not Stab you" in huge letters. That way the driver can make jokes like "You won't stab me, eh? What about posion?"
> 
> "Where are we going?" Is another one I like to use. I stay away from directional or begging signs when trying for a ride. They take the fun out of it and you get boring pity rides.
> 
> As for busking. Bring the damn mandolin, but 100$ should be enough if you know how to work it right. If you don't be prepared to play or dumpster score.
> 
> Bring a map (A good one, you cheap bastard), A sleeping bag, Three sets of clothes. Music. Sharpies. A book. Truck stop guide. Deodorant and tooth paste (duh). Fallback food. (Peanut butter, honey, and tortilla shells works awesome). I like to bring mosquito spray, but that is me. Baby wipes also help to keep you from looking like a shit pile, and stuffing laundry sheets between your clothes can help with the smell. Bring rope and a tarp for a makeshift tent. Rope is incredibly useful. Rope. ROPE. ROPE.
> 
> Take it slow. I rushed my first big hitch trip and it was hell. See the sights, take naps under a shade tree when the mood stirkes you, ask your rides to let you out halfway if you see something cool. Don't spend the whole trip in a semi. Treat the whole adventure like a game and it will be fun.
> 
> Don't worry about places to sleep. Generally no one fucks with you.
> 
> DISCLAIMER: I wrote a LOT about appearance in this post. I understand that some people take pride in their dreads and patches and this is great. You don't have to look like a 9-5er to hitch. It just helps.
> 
> I HOPE THIS WAS USEFUL.



Awesome! This is all really useful stuff, thanks


----------



## Sip

Erable said:


> problem is it's a big axe, I mean it looks like a tool for sure, but it's pretty long, not just a hatchet.
> http://www2.fiskars.com/Gardening-a...king-Tools/X15-Chopping-Axe-23.5#.U4jDN_ldWSo



I've heard it said that canadian authorities are cooler than their fascist, stupid, american counter-parts, but I have no real knowledge, having never hitched Canada. If it is huge, though, it might be more burden than benefit. It's a very nice Axe, but I'd bring something smaller. That's just me though. Everyone has their own way of doing things, and some of us get very attached to our own methods and routines and don't want to change them.

Y'know, Fuck it. Bring it, but only if you're prepared to ditch/lose it at some point.


----------



## Erable

Sip said:


> I've heard it said that canadian authorities are cooler than their fascist, stupid, american counter-parts, but I have no real knowledge, having never hitched Canada. If it is huge, though, it might be more burden than benefit. It's a very nice Axe, but I'd bring something smaller. That's just me though. Everyone has their own way of doing things, and some of us get very attached to our own methods and routines and don't want to change them.
> 
> Y'know, Fuck it. Bring it, but only if you're prepared to ditch/lose it at some point.



I'd ditch it if I have to, but I think I should be able to get away with keeping the shaft in the middle of my sleeping pad so only the head is visible on the bottom, 'should be able to do that..
It's not like HUGE, but the handle's a good 2 feet long, not a fullsize axe, but big enough.


----------



## Rover

Erable said:


> problem is it's a big axe, I mean it looks like a tool for sure, but it's pretty long, not just a hatchet.


You know once you are far enough north an axe might show that you are prepared. But south of probably Prince George, I would keep it well hidden.


----------



## Rover

There is a lot of beautiful country up there. Good luck man, that is going to be one long trip. But it'll be worth it. I've only been as far north as fort Nelson and the scenery is pretty spectacular. To me it almost looked like the surveyors put effort into staging vistas on that road. That would be up hwy 97 north from PG. if you choose to go west up hwy 16 & 37 the trip will be shorter and pass through the costal mountains. I haven't been up 37 but 16 was pretty nice. It runs along the Skeena river, imagine the Fraiser river without Vancouver... And that's where they want to put the northern gateway PL... To see it you would have to go down to Prince Rupert, which is a little out of the way.

I think that this will be a little out of your way as well, but you should head up to Dawson City and take a "shot with the toe". If you're going that far north then you might as well, right?

I don't know where you're starting from, but about hitching out of the lower mainland, you shouldn't just walk strait to your nearest trans-Can on ramp. take city transit as far inland as you can. You'll be more likely to get rides, when you're outside of the metropolitan area. It looks like, with a transfer in Alder Grove, the bus can take you all the way to Abbotsford. I wish I knew about that last time I was down there.


----------



## Sebastian Ballard

Sip said:


> There once was a magical website called_ Digihitch that_ taught me everything I know about hitching.
> _I was hoping some of you might have some tips, considerations, ideas for signs, suggested gear to bring, etc._
> 
> 1. People are going to laugh at me, but what you wear can make the difference between waiting 6 hours, or thirty minutes.
> 
> Wearing clean clothes that don't make you look like you spent the night in your own piss gets you rides. If you look like an average guy, in your nice clean clothes, and not like a Satanist on a murder spree (I KNOW THAT ISN'T WHAT SATANISM IS ABOUT), you'll cut down on ride times. Make every effort to look clean and fresh and it will pay off. If what you wear is more important to you than fast ride times, though, and it is alright if it is, then feel free wear what you will. Someone will always pick you up. You just might be waiting a while.
> 
> 2. keep your hair, nails, and beard trimmed.
> 
> Same thing as what you wear, you look like a bum, no one wants you in there car. Again, if you prefer to have long hair, a beard, and dragon lady nails, go for it, thats awesome, you just wait longer.
> 
> 3. LOOK EM IN THE EYES AND Smile.
> 
> I cannot count the number of times some nice old couple or woman stopped for me, saying "I never pick up hitch hikers, but you look so nice!" Why do I look nice? Because I smile (and because of 1 and 2). Smiling tells people that you are happy and fun, and they WANT to give rides to happy and fun people, because THEY want to be happy and have fun.
> 
> 4. Choose a straight on-ramp.
> 
> A straight on ramp (one with no curve in it) gives lots of time for cars that see you to decide they want to stop for that nice, clean shaven, smiling young man with nice hair and nails who is having so much fun and is so nice! I like to stand just past the signs that say "No pedestrians or motor vehicles below X horse power or whatever." Gives people time to see you, time to stop, and something to sort of jump behind when an asshole throws things at you or tries to run you over.
> 
> 5. Ask your ride where they are going before you get in, gives you time to study them, their car, and get a feel for them. If your gut tells you no, then just don't go.
> 
> 6. Talk to your ride and entertain them with stories. Make them up if you have to.
> 
> Your ride picked you up because A) they want someone to complain to. or B) They are bored and want to hear a story. Oblige them and they are much more likely to kick down some food, money, or even a place to crash. But never ask them for these things. They are already giving you a ride. They owe you nothing.
> 
> As for signs, I always liked "Will not Stab you" in huge letters. That way the driver can make jokes like "You won't stab me, eh? What about posion?"
> 
> "Where are we going?" Is another one I like to use. I stay away from directional or begging signs when trying for a ride. They take the fun out of it and you get boring pity rides.
> 
> As for busking. Bring the damn mandolin, but 100$ should be enough if you know how to work it right. If you don't be prepared to play or dumpster score.
> 
> Bring a map (A good one, you cheap bastard), A sleeping bag, Three sets of clothes. Music. Sharpies. A book. Truck stop guide. Deodorant and tooth paste (duh). Fallback food. (Peanut butter, honey, and tortilla shells works awesome). I like to bring mosquito spray, but that is me. Baby wipes also help to keep you from looking like a shit pile, and stuffing laundry sheets between your clothes can help with the smell. Bring rope and a tarp for a makeshift tent. Rope is incredibly useful. Rope. ROPE. ROPE.
> 
> Take it slow. I rushed my first big hitch trip and it was hell. See the sights, take naps under a shade tree when the mood stirkes you, ask your rides to let you out halfway if you see something cool. Don't spend the whole trip in a semi. Treat the whole adventure like a game and it will be fun.
> 
> Don't worry about places to sleep. Generally no one fucks with you.
> 
> DISCLAIMER: I wrote a LOT about appearance in this post. I understand that some people take pride in their dreads and patches and this is great. You don't have to look like a 9-5er to hitch. It just helps.
> 
> I HOPE THIS WAS USEFUL.




DAMN. That's one hell of a contribution!!! 

I just poured out half my 40.......into my mouth in honor of this post. Well done brother.


----------

